# no boost at 6000 rpm in 3rd gear ¡¡¡



## niss506 (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi, I'm new to this forum, but I have read it for a some time now.
I just finished my turbo instalation (mitsubishi td05h turbo, custom manifold, external wastegate, rx7 intercooler), and i'm getting familiar to the transformation. Among the few things that I have notice is that: 1st gear everything perfect, boost all the way from 3000 rpms, at 10 psi, 2nd gear perfect as well, but: 3rd gear at 5600 rpms no turbo responce and seems that the engine its not responding, same in 4th, and 5th.
I hope I would be fixing the problem with the adition of apexi's S-AFC, boost controler, an BOV.
Any sugestion on what could be happening so far ?
Thanks in advance for you help.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

what are u running for engine management?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that's a big turbo.....I also ask Javier's question.

also, Javier, did you get my PM?????


----------



## niss506 (Feb 25, 2003)

No Engine management so far, (stock computer) wednesday I'm getting the a'pexi, s-afc.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

for one thing, you shouldn't be running a turbo without a wastegate............for another, what fuel system upgrades have you done? injectors? pump? FMU?


----------



## niss506 (Feb 25, 2003)

Stock injectors, pump and MAF.
I'm running a wastegate. It's set at 10 psi.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

is your wastegate malfunctioning?


----------



## niss506 (Feb 25, 2003)

I don't know for sure, how could I tested ?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I think your problem is you're probably running lean, with stock injectors, MAF, AND pump...................but that may not be the whole issue.


----------



## niss506 (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks for your replies, I'm thinking in not using the car until I have control over the air/fuel mixture. (via the s-afc). In that way I can discard the running lean condition.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

well, I don't really know except by watching your boost gauge to know when the wastegate opens. I mean you can hit redline in 1st with full boost right?


----------



## hazar_ser (Feb 17, 2003)

Dude b4 you get the safc, I think you should get some bigger injectors(370,550) and an upgraded fuel pump(walboro) and upgraded MAF(Cobra, Bored stock). The money will be well worth it. My friend has a tiny t25 and hes hitting 85% duty cycle on 370's, and 4.9v on his stock MAF. So you are probably maxing both.

Just my $0.02


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

without an EMS, i wouldnt boost the car at all! even with the AFC, how will u fine tune the A/F and timing? IMO if u do buy the AFC, at least rent some dyno time.

chimmike im im'd u back


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

gotcha Javier, thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2003)

I bet you're running way lean, and probably detonating. Stock injectors are only good for what, 180 wheel HP at the most? Out of curiosity, do you know what detonation sounds like? It's sort of a high pitched metallic ringing sound, and it'll be somewhat quiet unless you're detonating really badly.

If you ever hear that, immediately get off the gas and don't get into the boost any more. Detonation is extremely destructive to your internal components, specifically your pistons, rings and head, not to mention your cylinder walls.

And you shouldn't be driving it with no engine management, that's what causes motors to go boom.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

What you have is what we call a ghetto set up! Just slap on a turbo and go! Your car is definitely not running out of boost, but out of fuel You're feeding the car a bunch of hot air, but your fuel management system doesn't have the capability to supply the fuel needed to accomodate all that extra air! In return, the engine falls flat on it face and the detonation "Like Zak said" begins. Did you pull back the timing on the car at least 5-7 degrees? If not, you've probably already cracked a ringland or all. Think about this, if your car is running really hard in first gear and is running out of power the rest of the way, that's telling you that you have just enough fuel to get you through a burst of boost and then nothing. A decent boost controller, BOV and wastegate is needed as well. If you're going to have turbo components in your car, I would suggest spending the extra money needed to support the appetite. You'll need at least some 370cc injectors, your ecu reprogrammed by whomever you choose or take your chances with the little black boxes and S-AFC thingies and stuff ogf that nature, but whatever route you take, don't be cheap. Being cheap while boosting is not cool and will ultimately teach you a very valuable lesson called "Melted Pistons" and the SR20 blocks are not going to let you get away too many times with leaning out the combustion chamber before you ultimately screw up the block (Seen it too many times). And don't forget to get an upgraded fuel pump. Most people use the 330zxTT pump! Good luck and take heed to the info these guys give you...........


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

sounds like the money is worth it. Say, do you live at home with your parents or are you in school, making the car your only way around and if so i have a gread mod for you. Now this can be expensive (like 2g's or so) or could be as cheap as $500 and its a great addidition to your turbo set up. This part in particular is called "another car" yep you herd it from me, another car. In fact in my turbo project "Die all wheel drive" ive began by looking for a hunk of junk that i can drive back and forth to work and school, that way my 93 SE-R can have build time in my garage. any way i was just wondering about your situation. Peace man!


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

That is very good advice.



anthony jackson said:


> *sounds like the money is worth it. Say, do you live at home with your parents or are you in school, making the car your only way around and if so i have a gread mod for you. Now this can be expensive (like 2g's or so) or could be as cheap as $500 and its a great addidition to your turbo set up. This part in particular is called "another car" yep you herd it from me, another car. In fact in my turbo project "Die all wheel drive" ive began by looking for a hunk of junk that i can drive back and forth to work and school, that way my 93 SE-R can have build time in my garage. any way i was just wondering about your situation. Peace man! *


----------

